
Silicon Valley highway 101 has the strangest billboards in the world - dsr12
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-us-101-highway-weird-billboards-2016-10
======
DrScump
Traditional billboards are a form of visual pollution, but those large LED
billboards with excessive brightness are downright _hazardous_. (Examples: at
Ravenswood 101 in East Palo Alto, and near Woodside Rd. near the former Circle
Star Arena site.)

------
11thEarlOfMar
Really.... slow.... news..... day.....

